# Shoulders before chest



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was reading an issue of flex from last year and i read the et column where i saw he recommended a workout as shoulders+chest and the workout was seated front press dumbell side lateral front raise raise barbell shurg then incline barbell press incline db flye flat dumbell bench press! is there any benefit of doing shoulders first as it said in the article chest was their weak bodypart so i assumed it was something to do with making sure shoulders wernt involved as much in the chest pressing movements but wanted to ask more experienced people for thier opinion


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

well for me i dont train shoulders and there one of my best body parts

when doing chest on monday my front delts get worked and are sore for a few days

when doing back on wensday my rear delts are sore for a few days

i will add some side raises for side dets now and then but apart from that i dont need to train them but thats just me .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are correct op they are Pre exhausting delts so that chest works harder,personaly i have my doubts on the theory but hay that is another story,To get your size read these articals as you munch steak,then train using compound movements--no tricks,that's it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

apple said:


> well for me i dont train shoulders and there one of my best body parts
> 
> when doing chest on monday my front delts get worked and are sore for a few days
> 
> ...


Are you happy with chest and back growth in relation to delts buddy?Can see you look sharp in piccy


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

yea i was unsure on how it would actually work i was just curious to see what others thought im sure it would work for someone


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BIGLBS385 said:


> Are you happy with chest and back growth in relation to delts buddy?Can see you look sharp in piccy


as said mate i dont need to train delts separate as they do just fine with the work they get from chest/back day,if anhything i would like them to stop growing so my chest could catch up lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OP i cant personally see much benefit to training chest and shoulders on same day anyway to be fair...

there always the furthest to days apart in my training as front delts get hit hard when im incline pressing.. so if i do chest monday i wont do shoulders until thursday ..

i like to do them seperate personally as i think a good session on chest, and a good session on shoulders is important, so do them alone..

if your struggling for time and had to do them in same session then i would alternate and do shoulders first one week and chest first week after !!!

thats just my thoughts mate..

Seperate days for 2 bodyparts that can make a massive difference to your look though IMO..


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> OP i cant personally see much benefit to training chest and shoulders on same day anyway to be fair...
> 
> there always the furthest to days apart in my training as front delts get hit hard when im incline pressing.. so if i do chest monday i wont do shoulders until thursday ..
> 
> ...


agree with that tbo

you have to find out what works for you tbo as everyone is different

look at this pic

i have trained delts once in 3 weeks here and there starting to over ride my chest imo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

apple said:


> agree with that tbo
> 
> you have to find out what works for you tbo as everyone is different
> 
> ...


Looking great mate, if i were you though i wouldnt lose the will to stop training delts mate, i would introduce more delt negative chest work in there.. decline presses etc ..

i personally like to see massive capped delts and big shoulders bro.. you have some great size and shape mate no fcukin doubt !!!

do you do much decline pressing mate ??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

apple said:


> as said mate i dont need to train delts separate as they do just fine with the work they get from chest/back day,if anhything i would like them to stop growing so my chest could catch up lol


I did not ask you about training delts,i was more interested if perhaps you wanted more for chest and back,have you tried using dumbels for chest and no barbel,my interest is because i had same probs for ages ,years ago,all good now.Anyhow sorry op back on


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

ye i train using push pull legs atm was just curious about that! impressive shoulders i am starting to develop a similar issue with shoulders being to big for chest not quite on ur scale tho


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

apple said:


> agree with that tbo
> 
> you have to find out what works for you tbo as everyone is different
> 
> ...


Your lookin bangin mate!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Looking great mate, if i were you though i wouldnt lose the will to stop training delts mate, i would introduce more delt negative chest work in there.. decline presses etc ..
> 
> i personally like to see massive capped delts and big shoulders bro.. you have some great size and shape mate no fcukin doubt !!!
> 
> do you do much decline pressing mate ??


cheers mate

without takeing over this thread

i am 3 weeks back into training and still finding my routeen tbo but i used to get called "shouders" as a nick name ....

do very little deline tbo but will add it in mondays chest sesh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

james2011 said:


> ye i train using push pull legs atm was just curious about that! impressive shoulders i am starting to develop a similar issue with shoulders being to big for chest not quite on ur scale tho


Dumbell flyes and presses if on barbel move your grip closer,in line with shoulder perhaps?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

james2011 said:


> ye i train using push pull legs atm was just curious about that! impressive shoulders i am starting to develop a similar issue with shoulders being to big for chest not quite on ur scale tho


maybe its our chest workouts that are not upto scrach like flinty said?

i am going to try what he said regarding decline for a few weeks see what happens


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

apple said:


> cheers mate
> 
> without takeing over this thread
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, yeah get lots of decline in there bro... DB's and BB . you will add some size on chest without touching delts too much !!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i used to train shoulders before chest on push pull routine but gave it up as it was seriously affecting how much i could bench. when i benched first it wouldnt have much of a knock on effect on my shoulder press.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Nice one mate, yeah get lots of decline in there bro... DB's and BB . you will add some size on chest without touching delts too much !!!


defo gonna give it shot mate cheers for the tip..


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> OP i cant personally see much benefit to training chest and shoulders on same day anyway to be fair...
> 
> *there always the furthest to days apart in my training as front delts get hit hard when im incline pressing.. so if i do chest monday i wont do shoulders until thursday ..*
> 
> ...


YE


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

apple said:


> agree with that tbo
> 
> you have to find out what works for you tbo as everyone is different
> 
> ...


Thats what i called ripped to fookin shreds!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For me, fannying around with pre exhausting stabilising muscles first to make a target muscle work harder doesn't make any positive difference - all it seems to do is ensure I have a high level of general fatigue when I get to the muscle trained last and don't have the energy to train it properly.

Fairly consistently for me its pretty simple in that whatever I train first in session develops faster than whatever i train after it. Is one reason why I prefer not to train 'pushing' and 'pulling' muscles in the same workouts in the same order all the time, especially when focusing on bodybuilding.

Even where I do upper/lower or full body routines I have A/B workouts (A/B/C with full body), and change the emphasis and bodypart order between the workouts.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> YE


???? did you get cut off ??


----------

